# Nun Ninja Academy Main RP Thread



## Oloty (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome to _Nun Ninja Academy(Sign up here)_!

Set in the *hidden epic village* where the best academy in the world is! Every other place we roam is everywhere. Literally! 


*Spoiler*: _rules_ 




No spamming: At least make a paragraph.
No Godmodding: I'll be reading each and every post in here. If I see godmodding, I'll have it addressed. If you think something is godmodding, PM me the post and I'll look it over again.
No long OOC conversations: We have the OOC thread for that
No insulting: Seriously. IC insult are allowed of course if there's a just cause.
!!!Turn off your Sig!!!: It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time. So if you have a sig please tick show signature off for that post.



-----

*Spoiler*: _list of active characters_ 




IGM or GM(s): _Oloty_

PC(s):
_Oloty_

NPC(s):
Saito the janitor, Sanahime the launch lady, and anyother person you can think of(PM me to add them to the list).



-----


----------

